# Louisiana Riders?



## aggiechad2005 (Jun 27, 2010)

I was wondering if there are any vintage or Rat Rod riders in the FT Polk, Leesville, Deridder, or even as far as Lake Charles areas. I would like to get a group out here. My Dad's group is in Houston, but I can't alaways make it out there being here on Ft. Polk. Let me know and maybe we can start a weekend ride of our own. Thanks! 

Oh and FYI, my bike is a 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom (All Original) and my wife's bike is a 1955 Built by Schwinn BF Goodrich Starlet (All Original). I am currenlty researching my Rat Rod build to begin in a few weeks.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

i live in louisiana but i'm in the lafayette area..


----------



## JOEL (Jun 28, 2010)

Too late for this year, but check out the bike festival at the UCM Museum in Abita Springs. (photos on the website). You will meet all the local collectors and especially rat rodders there.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 28, 2010)

yea i missed it this year i was working and couldn't get away.. i was upset for a few days after


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Jun 28, 2010)

I actually went to that this year, it was a blast. There are a few pictures of our bikes on the Rat Rod website that someone took while we were out there.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 30, 2010)

I have missed the past couple years, too many other things going on that weekend... Hopefully John will have pix of this year's festival on the website.


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Jul 7, 2010)

*No one?*

No one is on here from the Ft. Polk area or within an hour? Not even someone wanting to get into vintage bicycles and Rat Rods? I can help with that too. Just looking for some fellow vintage riders to start something up out here. Thanks!


----------



## javi (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi. I am looking a group to ride in Houston. Please give me your Dad's info or give him my info to meet here.
Are you in the Army? I am Retired 1SG.

Javier


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry I am just now replying, I hadn't checked in a while. The group my Dad is with in Houston typically rides Saturday nights and Sunday mornings. My dad contact information is 281-813-8254, his name is Jim. Also you can look them up on facebook under RUSTY RIDERS.


----------

